
The government’s 18F is attracting former journalists - jsvine
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/05/the-governments-18f-with-its-manageable-hours-and-public-service-mission-is-attracting-former-journalists/
======
ytjohn
I can't read this anything other than 18/female.

------
godzillabrennus
The fourth estate is really dead.

